# Orange Pepper Female x Caramel male - Just Hatched



## Illusive_Jag (Dec 14, 2010)

Just want to get your opinions on my orange Pepper x Caramel.
I had my first clutch from this Girl just hatch. The Hatchlings look like there going to 
turn out awesome. Just wanted some feedback..


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 14, 2010)

wow , that looks kinda cool!


----------



## jinjajoe (Dec 14, 2010)

How many eggs & what ratio of animals emerged ?? ie super caramels, caramels, RPMs, normals etc ??


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 14, 2010)

Ooo I'd put my hand up here!


----------



## lgotje (Dec 14, 2010)

hell yea that peppered light caramel coloured reduced one looks sweet i want one


----------



## Snakewise84 (Dec 14, 2010)

very nice


----------



## kupper (Dec 14, 2010)

i love the adult caramel , looks awesome 

any photos of the hatchlings mate?


----------



## 1issie (Dec 14, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## hurcorh (Dec 14, 2010)

awesome looking snakes. some hatchling photos would be nice


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Dec 15, 2010)

jinjajoe said:


> How many eggs & what ratio of animals emerged ?? ie super caramels, caramels, RPMs, normals etc ??



My opinion is... I hate you for beating me to it. As the jinja ninja mentioned, how did your ratios go? Quite looking forward to seeing how the super form turn out! Is your OP a Stone line or the other line of Orange Peppers getting around? As with the SXR line, your clutch would produce Super Caramel Jags but with the other line, you would get something slightly different.

Cheers and good work!
Aaron


----------



## Jason (Dec 15, 2010)

very nice! cant wait to see the hatchies!

i know this has been asked/mentioned/discussed but is 'orange peppers' just another stupid name for a caramel jag?


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hatchling piccies??? PLEASE???


----------



## Illusive_Jag (Dec 15, 2010)

Here are some pics of the Hatchies, Same line as S x R.. I will update you once they first shed!
19 eggs laid, 19 hatched perfectly at day 55 including lay date.


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 15, 2010)

WOW! a couple o really pale ones there with broad striping. VERY nice!


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Dec 15, 2010)

Well done .. and thanks for putting up some hatchie pic's, they look very nice and similar to ours


----------



## James..94 (Dec 15, 2010)

Very nice mate


----------



## thals (Dec 15, 2010)

I kinda just wanna nick the mum off ya :lol: That is definitely one stunning snake and the bubs look very promising as well! Keep us updated as they grow


----------



## WomaPythons (Dec 15, 2010)

they r great


----------



## Perko (Dec 15, 2010)

Awesome, well done.


----------



## 1issie (Dec 15, 2010)

Must i ay those are some stunning little hatchies you have there!!!!!


----------



## Illusive_Jag (Dec 15, 2010)

Ratio was 11 Orange Peppers/Caramels all with dorsal stripe, 5 really nice looking caramels, 3 standard looking ones. 

Another few pics of the male Caramel
Love the variety you get out of a Orange Pepper and a caramel, Had some stunning offspring from the caramel alone that im sure a few of you can vouch for. So Ill wait till first shed to see what I will hold back.
Cheers for the responses Good to hear you love them too..


----------



## Flaviruthless (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow, congratulations on such an awesome clutch!


----------



## gavgav (Dec 18, 2010)

yes ill take one of them please stunning


----------



## Gusbus (Dec 18, 2010)

there going to be some wicked snakes about this season


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 18, 2010)

Stunning morphs 
CONGRATS


----------



## Kyro (Dec 18, 2010)

Congrats womaman, can't wait to see the hatchies after a few sheds


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Dec 18, 2010)

Peppered's would have to be one of my favs. Congrats on such a fine looking clutch.

Did your peppers originate from Simon Stone?


----------



## Illusive_Jag (Dec 18, 2010)

Jungleman, Yeah the same as Simons, but not direct through him. Was very lucky to get hold of one, first time I bred her so will keep you updated once they have had there first shed..


----------



## matt123 (Dec 22, 2010)

hey well done womaman i cant wait to see what they will turn out like, bet they look way better in flesh then pics ay, lucky fella


----------



## gecko-mad (Dec 22, 2010)

They look wicked!


----------



## larks (Dec 23, 2010)

Congrats womaman, good to see some more orange peppers out there, those hatchies are awesome.
I have a couple of clutch mates to your orange pepper and they both produced some cracker hatchies this year as well, would be good to compare how they turn out over the next year or so.


----------



## D3pro (Dec 23, 2010)

well done,
keep any really pale ones as I'm pretty sure the super for will show up as a very light jag.

I bet your over the moon right now lol


----------



## jgjulander (Dec 23, 2010)

These look fantastic. Can you distinguish the LP/caramels from the LPs, ie the double gene from the single gene animals? With such a reduced pattern, it will be interesting to see if the caramel gene adds anything to the LP gene. Best of luck with this project.
Justin


----------



## Illusive_Jag (Dec 26, 2010)

They have all had there first shed and below I posted a few pics as to how they turn out, took a few pics of the caramels and OPs.. Best clutch ever produced since I started herping.. The difference to each hatchling is awesome.. Disregard picture dates, I forgot to change it.. taken 26-12-10


----------



## Illusive_Jag (Dec 26, 2010)

*Some more Orange Pepper x Caramel pics*






Cant wait to see these guys grow up.


----------



## Jk888 (Dec 26, 2010)

so tiny =D but stunning patterns quite a fan =D


----------



## matt123 (Dec 27, 2010)

they are awesome, even better in flesh thanks heaps for taking your time and getting them all out for me today to have a look at them, cant wait to see how they turn out, well done


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Dec 27, 2010)

Womaman said:


> View attachment 176659
> View attachment 176660
> View attachment 176661
> View attachment 176665
> ...



It is is bit hard to see what you have these guys housed in, are they the hatchies or photos of parents as younger snakes?

The photos of hatchies are great & allmost look RPM. It was asked of me the other day what my Hypos come from & what form they take. All that I can awnser is that I have bred from a line that I have handpicked from the last few years breeding.

SO what is a Hypo? check it out.

They are certianly nice snakes. Can we see photos of the parents NOW.

---------- Post added 27-Dec-10 at 07:31 PM ----------

Sorry My wife Paula has just pionted out that the adults are what looks like hathies in a bowl.

Up to date photos of parents still would be good.
Cheers Ian.


----------



## matt123 (Dec 27, 2010)

hey Ian the pics of the adult yellow/orange one is the mother (orange pepper, RPM/Jag) and the yellow striped one is the father (caramel carpet) and all the pics of babies are their offspring, so yes they are all RPM's/Jags and hypo is a snake with reduced black pigments


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for that.
Cheers 


matt123 said:


> hey Ian the pics of the adult yellow/orange one is the mother (orange pepper, RPM/Jag) and the yellow striped one is the father (caramel carpet) and all the pics of babies are their offspring, so yes they are all RPM's/Jags and hypo is a snake with reduced black pigments


----------



## matt123 (Dec 30, 2010)

no problem mate, yea these animal have hypo in them as orange peppers have hypo coastals in them, they are nice animals and if i wasnt saving for a house id have some in my collection,

i think people should buy these as ive seen in flesh and they are amazing animals


----------



## Minka (Dec 30, 2010)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> It is is bit hard to see what you have these guys housed in, are they the hatchies or photos of parents as younger snakes?
> 
> The photos of hatchies are great & allmost look RPM. It was asked of me the other day what my Hypos come from & what form they take. All that I can awnser is that I have bred from a line that I have handpicked from the last few years breeding.
> 
> ...


 

MR_IAN_DAVO,
Given that Womaman has pictures of his female OP wrapped around this season's clutch of eggs i think it would be fair to say the photos are quite recent...

I don't want to get knee deep in the whole "Is this a Hypo, What is a Hypo" debate but because you seemed confused what certain animals are, and to answer your above questions...

This is an Orange Pepper (RPM)..







THIS is an average RPM..






THIS is a Caramel Coastal..






And THIS is a Hypo Coastal...










Sorry to hijack your thread Womaman. The parents are beautiful animals and those hatchies i'm sure will mature into some stunner's.


----------



## Illusive_Jag (Dec 31, 2010)

Minka all good hijack away.. Some people get a little confused! On page 1 of this thread when it started there are 5 pictures of the parents, in future I will put a name to each photo to double make sure people can read it twice as to see what they are.
Cheers for all the positive comments


----------



## Jumala (Jan 11, 2011)

I see that this adult pair is for sale now - will you only be working with the current hatchies instead of obtaining another clutch to see the variations?


----------



## Illusive_Jag (Jan 11, 2011)

This coming breeding season for me is a bit uncertain atm due to other job commitments.
I would love to keep going with these guys, but ill let someone else breed them instead.
All the Hatchlings are feeding strong, I roughly know what ill keep, but a brilliant line to have if your into your Op's..


----------



## AM Pythons (Jan 11, 2011)

minka.. is that duct tape on a heat mat inside the cage?.. nice animals guys...


----------



## Minka (Jan 11, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> minka.. is that duct tape on a heat mat inside the cage?.. nice animals guys...


 
From memory it's a type of electrical tape and it's holding down the thermostat probe..


----------



## Jumala (Jan 11, 2011)

aahhh yes jobs ...... that pesky thing that we need to keep doing to have money to spend on what we enjoy lol .... They are interesting looking hatchies that's for sure. It will be good to see their colours/patterns develop as they get older. Hopefully they hold the nice contrasting pattern and don't go 'smudgy' on the lighter sections. Good luck!!!!


----------



## woody101 (Jul 5, 2011)

wow there some good looking snakes! wish i had the money for them


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 6, 2011)

hey mate even though they are nice pythons pretty sure you need to subscribe before selling them. is in the best interest of the forum if you do


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 6, 2011)

very nice looking oeange peppers They seem popular at the moment good success rate on the hatchies too


----------

